# Eagle video I took



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Spotted this guy while riding my bike today. Got on foot and captured some video.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

The only trees I've seen eagle in are white pines like shown in the video. Has anyone seen an eagle in any other kind of tree?


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Numerous times around here I’ve seen them in tall Maples. We have a nest down the road in an old Ash that gets used every year.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Tilden Hunter said:


> The only trees I've seen eagle in are white pines like shown in the video. Has anyone seen an eagle in any other kind of tree?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Tilden Hunter said:


> The only trees I've seen eagle in are white pines like shown in the video. Has anyone seen an eagle in any other kind of tree?


See one in a huge white oak on the shore of St Clair every winter. Another spends it's time atop a phone pole in Antrim County


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

My wife and I see two eagles relatively often on our bike ride, the photo shows one of them. 

We saw an eagle this past weekend in Shenandoah National Park in western Virginia, flying among oaks and other hardwoods.

In Fremont, MI I have seen an eagle in the an oak tree. Nice to see eagles with some regularity.


----------

